# Nagrand Slam



## Darkraistlin (17. Oktober 2008)

Ahoy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab folgendes Problem: Da ich sehr vernarrt in das Erfolgssystem bin, will ich natürlich auch alle Quest-Erfolge abschließen.
Schön und gut .. dacht ich mir fängste am besten mit der Scherbenwelt an, da musste nicht mehr viel machen.
Nachdem ich dann einige Quests auf der Halbinsel und in den Marschen gemacht hatte, wollte ich an Nagrand gehen ..
Nun zu meinem Problem: Ich hab in Nagrand 72 / 75 Quests erledigt (bin Allianzler) und komme einfach nicht mehr weiter .. Gibts irgendwelche sehr gut versteckten Quests oder Questitems, die man looten kann oder was auch immer ..

Hat irgendjemand ne Idee welche Quests ich noch nicht gemacht haben könnte?
An allen bekannten Orten bin ich schon gewesen ..

Danke schonmal 
 Raist


----------



## Rexo (17. Oktober 2008)

welches lv hats du?


----------



## Paladius (17. Oktober 2008)

das Gleiche Problem habe ich auch aber die quest vom Konsortium wo man die edelstein bekommt in Nagrand zählt auch als quest dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der_Shade (17. Oktober 2008)

warscheinlich hat er lvl 70 wenn er bereits überall war und alle q´s soweit machen will ... Naja gibt da ein Q (weis nich mehr genau wo der anfängt) aber da musst du die 3 halunken in shatt verhaun, um an ne Info wegen einem Buch zukomm. Danach musste nach Nagrand und dort ein Qeust erledigen(weiter bin ich auch noch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ... vl der ?


----------



## Darkraistlin (17. Oktober 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> welches lv hats du?



Bin 70 ..
und auch ehrfürchtig beim Konsortium falls das ne Rolle spielt.


----------



## Darkraistlin (17. Oktober 2008)

Der_Shade schrieb:


> warscheinlich hat er lvl 70 wenn er bereits überall war und alle q´s soweit machen will ... Naja gibt da ein Q (weis nich mehr genau wo der anfängt) aber da musst du die 3 halunken in shatt verhaun, um an ne Info wegen einem Buch zukomm. Danach musste nach Nagrand und dort ein Qeust erledigen(weiter bin ich auch noch nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meinst du diese 3 die auf den Elleks reiten? Die hatte ich gestern getötet und die haben nix mehr gedroppt .. die hatte ich dann wohl auch schon


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Oktober 2008)

Das PVP Quest für Halaa eventuell?


----------



## Nightroad (17. Oktober 2008)

Darkraistlin schrieb:


> Meinst du diese 3 die auf den Elleks reiten? Die hatte ich gestern getötet und die haben nix mehr gedroppt .. die hatte ich dann wohl auch schon


oliver twist ist gemeint damit...
is die mit lexivus...


----------



## Inezh (17. Oktober 2008)

Darkraistlin schrieb:


> Meinst du diese 3 die auf den Elleks reiten? Die hatte ich gestern getötet und die haben nix mehr gedroppt .. die hatte ich dann wohl auch schon



Er redet nicht von der Pat in Nagrand sondern von den Halunken in Shattrah

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## Darkraistlin (17. Oktober 2008)

Achso .. jaja Shattrah hab ich überlesen .. bei dem war ich auch schon
So langsam verzweifel ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Müssen doch irgendwo noch so drei Quests zu finden sein


----------



## Darkraistlin (17. Oktober 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das PVP Quest für Halaa eventuell?



Das ist ne gute Idee! Leider ist in Halaa wie immer nix los ..
Werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal testen


----------



## AAWolfman (17. Oktober 2008)

also es gibt eine q in der orc stadt im westen da in den hhäusern musst du einen befreien der da rumsteht musst erstein bissl kloppen etc bevor er dir die chance gibt ihn zu befreien dann bekommst du eine q sobald du kurenai ehrfürchtig bist  nur leider dropt die dann irgendwer also wieder killn ne dritte ist die frage dann für dich müsste man wissen was du schon alles hast aber ansonsten hilft mob map auch ganz gut soweit man sich ncoh ein bissl errinert 

gruß euer wolfie


----------



## Janaki (17. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt mehr als die 75 Quests in Nagrand, man hat fast schon die Wahl, was man weglassen will. ^^ 
Warst du bei diesem Altruis oder wie der heisst, der die Questreihe Spiel auf Zeit anfängt? Oder bei den Ogern im Osten, da sitzt Corki in nem Käfig, und der "startet" auch ne 3-teilige Questreihe.


----------



## Creba (17. Oktober 2008)

Maghar Questreihe erledigt?


----------



## SixNight (17. Oktober 2008)

Darkraistlin schrieb:


> Das ist ne gute Idee! Leider ist in Halaa wie immer nix los ..
> Werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal testen


Xchar .. dort dir welche raus suchen hordler dann natürlich anschreiben per Xchar sagen die solln ma Krawall im /2 chat machen du willst haue


----------



## Dominoblue (Anetheron) (17. Oktober 2008)

Auf hordenseiten gibt es eine qreihe, die man erst ab respektvoll bei den maghar annehmen kann...
Gibt es soetwas bei den Kurenei vll auch??


----------



## Eberwolf (17. Oktober 2008)

Habe das gleich Problem, bin nur Hordler hab 86/87Quests gemacht und in den Wäldern von Terokkar ´67/68 Quests, irgendwie viel zu kanpp bemessen finde ich


----------



## Morbusdei (17. Oktober 2008)

am punkt, wo es die safarie-quests gibt, kommt von zeit zu zeit ne gnomin, die man retten muss. 

buffed-questbeschreibung


----------



## xTaR (17. Oktober 2008)

Haste den Typen in den Ruinen schon 2 mal gerettet ?


----------



## Lorèk (17. Oktober 2008)

In den Ruinen der brennenden Klinge ist ein Ork, der gibt dir auch quests.

Schau mal bei dem vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragó82 (18. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt auch eine Koch Q in Nagrand Suppe für die Seele


----------



## Aspart (18. Oktober 2008)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eine Koch Q in Nagrand Suppe für die Seele



oder die eine tagesquest in nagrand mit der brille und den feuerkugeln(weis ned wie die sich schimpfen)
zählen die auch?


----------



## Alchamin (18. Oktober 2008)

also droppende qs fallen mir nur zwei ein atmom. eine bei den drei finsterblut reitern und eine droppt bei den lufteles im norden


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Oktober 2008)

BR Pre Quest, da musste dann nochmal vom Schattenmond Tal nach Nagrand zu Atrius!?


----------



## klogmo (18. Oktober 2008)

Klicke einfach mal mit Links-Klick auf dieses "Suchen Symbol" also dieses wo z. B. die Mineraliensuche drinn ist und klicke dann auf Niedrigstufige Quests anzeigen. Wenn du das gemacht hast nimmst du dir dein a besten Epic FM und fliegst einfach mal über Nagrand.


----------



## Roterbaron (18. Oktober 2008)

Bin Hordler 70 und habe 77/87 Quest in Nagrand gemacht. Ich finde auch nichts mehr ( Suchsystem ist an ). Shatt,Schattenmond,Nagrand alles abgesucht und nichts gefunden. Glaube fast das irgendeine Quest verbuggt ist und weitere Quest nicht freischaltet......


----------



## Darkraistlin (21. Oktober 2008)

Soo .. erstmal danke für die vielen Tipps .. hab einiges ausprobiert aber nix hat geholfen

Hab nun sogar schon 20 Pulver gesammelt und jewels die Geisterperlen in Telaar und dem Konsortiumlager abgeben .. ohne Erfolg

Naja ich geb nich auf vll hat hier ja der ein oder andre noch ein paar Ideen!


----------



## Ikku (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich häng da auch grad dran, hab 86/87 und find die letzte Quest einfach nicht... Aber ich werd jetzt mal gucken ob ich damals diese Dropquest von den Reitern da gemacht hab. 3x im Kreis fliegen (mit Suche an, jaha^^) hat nämlich nix gebracht :x


----------



## Janaki (21. Oktober 2008)

http://thottbot.com/?f=q&title=&ob...amp;cat=Nagrand

Hier schon nachgesehen? Vllt fällt dir ja ein, was du nicht gemacht hast. 
Tagesquests zählen nicht dazu, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Lely (21. Oktober 2008)

im schattenmondtal startet eine questreihe die dich nach nagrand führt.
startet im aldor bzw seher stützpunkt.
du mußt beim ausbildungsgelände karabor gleven sammeln, als anschluß einen dämon befreien und dann schickt man dich nach nagrand zu altrius ( oder wie auch immer der kerl bei den konstruktionslagern heißen mag).
 der wiederum gibt dir 3 aufgaben, die für nagrand zählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkraistlin (21. Oktober 2008)

Lely schrieb:


> im schattenmondtal startet eine questreihe die dich nach nagrand führt.
> startet im aldor bzw seher stützpunkt.
> du mußt beim ausbildungsgelände karabor gleven sammeln, als anschluß einen dämon befreien und dann schickt man dich nach nagrand zu altrius ( oder wie auch immer der kerl bei den konstruktionslagern heißen mag).
> der wiederum gibt dir 3 aufgaben, die für nagrand zählen
> ...



Werd direkt mal nachsehen danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bralatur (21. Oktober 2008)

es gibt eine q die dich von den wäldern von terokkar nach nagrand führt aber ka ob die zu nagrandq´s zählt

ah, es gibt noch begleitquests in sonnendorf(?) die erst erscheinen, wenn du die mobs davor killst


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Oktober 2008)

guckst du HIER


----------



## Darkraistlin (21. Oktober 2008)

Wuhu dank dir sehr Lely die Quest hatte ich noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der gibt mir Sage und schreibe 3 Folge Quests ..
Jetzt hab ich sogar mehr als genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lely (22. Oktober 2008)

fein, somit ist die gute tat für heute erledigt und ich kann mit gutem gewissen ins bett^^


----------



## noizycat (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich verzweifel auch langsam ... 74/75, alles abgeflogen mit der Suche aktiv, nix ... ich seh mich schon die anderen Gebiete nach Quests absuchen, die mich nach Nagrand führen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (1. Dezember 2008)

noizycat schrieb:


> Ich verzweifel auch langsam ... 74/75, alles abgeflogen mit der Suche aktiv, nix ... ich seh mich schon die anderen Gebiete nach Quests absuchen, die mich nach Nagrand führen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, auf Anhieb würde ich dann mit diesem hier anfangen:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=18417#endquest

Afaik muß man zum Beispiel im Schattenmondtal mit http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=10687 beginnen, damit man von dem Kerl http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=10641 bekommt.

Edit:
Anscheinend sind es sogar gleich 3 Quests, die er einem gibt, wenn man die kleine Questreihe im Schattenmondtal gemacht hat.
Jedenfalls laut den Kommentaren.
1. Gegen die Legion
2. Gegen die Illidari
3. Gegen jede Chance


----------



## Zarox (1. Dezember 2008)

Ab "Wohlwollend" bei den Netherschwingen, gibt es auch noch mal Q, die nach Nagrand führen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## Kriegsgeist (1. Dezember 2008)

Ok ich gebs zu ich hab nicht alles gelesen. Aber ich weiß noch das es in Sonnenwind oder wie der Ort heißt ne Eskortquest gibt. Die übersieht man schonmal leicht. Und die is auch mit lvl ~65 nicht zu schaffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hexenshadow (1. Dezember 2008)

nunja habe schonmal von nem grullhuf ein questitem gedropt mit dem ich en quest machen konnte


----------



## Syrahna (1. Dezember 2008)

gm anschreiben, welche q dir in welchem gebiet fehlen, bei buffed gucken wo der q geber ist, und los gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arondor (1. Dezember 2008)

Tobi184 schrieb:


> p.s.: klickt mal drauf hier^^
> *url-zensiert*



Ich glaub da ruft der bannhammer.

B2t: Corki ist ziemlich lästig, der hat mir noch gefehlt für den "Nagrand Slam".


----------



## Aggrohexe (1. Dezember 2008)

huhu hast du villeicht die quests im schattenmondtal vergessen die dich zum dämonen im nord westen von nagrand führen ? attarius der irgendwas 

Mfg


----------



## LaLeX (1. Dezember 2008)

hab nur wenig zeit, es gibt ne q-reihe, die startet im schattenmondtal... sind 4-5 q in nagrand...


----------



## Elito (1. Dezember 2008)

Sorry das ich das einfach so hier reinposte, aber ich denke ich handel richtig indem ich NICHT einfach so nen neuen Thread eröffne.

Ich bin ein Level 73er Hordler im Moment und bekomme einfach die letzte Quest auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel nich gebacken. Nicht das ich sie nich schaffen würd, ich find sie einfach nicht cO Ich habe alle Quests an allen Hordestationen erledigt, sowie den Koffer, der droppt und eine Quest startet abgegeben. Gibt es da noch ein Questitem das gefunden werden muss und ne Quest startet? Oder gibt es irgendwo nen versteckten Horde-Questgeber?

Bitte per PM antworten, ich finde sonst den Thread nich wieder ^^


Danke schonma 
Elito


----------



## Code Monkey (1. Dezember 2008)

Elito schrieb:


> Sorry das ich das einfach so hier reinposte, aber ich denke ich handel richtig indem ich NICHT einfach so nen neuen Thread eröffne.
> 
> Ich bin ein Level 73er Hordler im Moment und bekomme einfach die letzte Quest auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel nich gebacken. Nicht das ich sie nich schaffen würd, ich find sie einfach nicht cO Ich habe alle Quests an allen Hordestationen erledigt, sowie den Koffer, der droppt und eine Quest startet abgegeben. Gibt es da noch ein Questitem das gefunden werden muss und ne Quest startet? Oder gibt es irgendwo nen versteckten Horde-Questgeber?
> 
> ...


MAGGIS KOPF ?


----------



## Elito (1. Dezember 2008)

Code schrieb:


> MAGGIS KOPF ?




Instanz- sowie Raidquests werden nicht dazugerechnet.


----------



## FonKeY (1. Dezember 2008)

gibt es keine dailies oda zählen die net??


----------



## Code Monkey (1. Dezember 2008)

oh-.- die zeppelin quests? in der nähe der ehrenfeste(meist von hordis übersehn)


----------



## Elito (1. Dezember 2008)

Code schrieb:


> oh-.- die zeppelin quests? in der nähe der ehrenfeste(meist von hordis übersehn)




Jau die hab ich auch, man wird da ja durch ne Quest hingeschickt um denen zu helfen. Mir fehlt ja wie gesagt nur eine einzige Quest. Gibt es vielleicht nen Gegenstand der ne Quest startet? Ich hab wie gesagt nur den Koffer bisher, aber weiss nicht wie es mit weiteren aussieht.




FonKeY schrieb:


> gibt es keine dailies oda zählen die net??



Dailies zählen auch nicht dazu, höchstens wenn du sie das erste Mal löst, hab ich aber schon. 
Mfg


----------



## DrMabuse (1. Dezember 2008)

@Elito

Hast du schon die kleine Q-Reihe, die dir der Goblin gibt, der ein paar meter westlich von Thrallmar vor einer Höhle steht, gemacht?

Oder Avrus Kugel, die dropt son Vogeltyp in der naehe von der Falkenwacht. Dort gibts auch ne begleitquest mit diversen Folgequests.

Da gibts noch ein Typ der Südlich von dem Cenarius lager, wo man paar Q machen muss.

Grüße DrMabuse


----------



## Elito (1. Dezember 2008)

Redest du zufällig aus allianzsicht? weil Avrus Kugel ist mir bisher nicht gedroppt (hör den namen auch zum ersten mal) und wenn die folgequests hat dann kanns ja nich die sein, weil ich ja nur noch 1 quest brauche.


naja trotzdem danke an alle die sich die mühe gemacht haben, mir wenigstens zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Elito


----------



## Hypnopala (15. Dezember 2008)

Moin Moin,

was mir noch einfallen würde hast du die Quest mit dem Trampolin schon gemacht?
Wo du damit auf einen Baum springen musst.
Wenn nicht dann gogo machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (1. Januar 2009)

Ich hänge immer noch bei 74/75 in Nagrand und komme nicht weiter. Nun wird wirklich ein GM genervt, mir reichts ... 

PS: Lustigerweise stand mein Counter vorhin wieder bei 73/75, nachm Edelstein abholen wieder auf 74 .... >.<
Und ist es normal, dass die wiederholbaren Abgabequests weiter gelb statt blau sind? Naaaja ... mals chauen,wann ne Antwort aufs Ticket kommt. >.<


----------



## youngceaser (20. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, auf Anhieb würde ich dann mit diesem hier anfangen:
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=18417#endquest
> 
> Afaik muß man zum Beispiel im Schattenmondtal mit http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=10687 beginnen, damit man von dem Kerl http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=10641 bekommt.
> ...


habe ich auch schon gemacht ich schau jetzt mal mit den drop q nach 


Syrahna schrieb:


> gm anschreiben, welche q dir in welchem gebiet fehlen, bei buffed gucken wo der q geber ist, und los gehts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


machen die wirklich sowas? kansn ned ganz glauben 

falls wer noch nen paar neue ideen hat bitte rein schreiben



noizycat schrieb:


> Ich hänge immer noch bei 74/75 in Nagrand und komme nicht weiter. Nun wird wirklich ein GM genervt, mir reichts ...
> 
> PS: Lustigerweise stand mein Counter vorhin wieder bei 73/75, nachm Edelstein abholen wieder auf 74 .... >.<
> Und ist es normal, dass die wiederholbaren Abgabequests weiter gelb statt blau sind? Naaaja ... mals chauen,wann ne Antwort aufs Ticket kommt. >.<


bei mir auch kotz voll an vorallem da ich keine q mehr finde kann nur noch sein das ich dropq übersehen habe


----------



## jolk (20. Januar 2009)

also ich habe vor ein paar tagen einen q entdeckt, den ich vorher noch nicht kannte (keine ahnung wies bei euch steht) : 
in ruinen der sonnenwinde (oder so ähnlich ka^^) da gibts 2 häuser wo jeweils 2 mobs und 1 maghar/kurenai drinsteht, wenn man die bewacher killt, kann man eine q annehmen (vorher wird sie nicht angezeigt, weshalb ich sie noch nie vorher hatte)

hoffe das konnte euch helfen


----------



## Eskarina (2. Juli 2009)

Man soll es nicht für möglich halten, ich habs!

Bis man den Nagrand Slam erledigen kann, muss man RUF-Quest im Schattenmondtal erledigt haben.
Mit Level 80 kein Problem, aber wie es vorher aussieht mag ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Zu den Quest für die Aldor zählen unter anderem die Quest, bei der man 8 Gleven in Karabor erbeuten muss und ff.

Googelt einfach mal den Namen Altruis, dann kommt ihr auch drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Deloba (2. Juli 2009)

ich hab leider grad stress in der firma und konnte mir noch net alles durchlesen...aber es gibt da so eine pat, läuft auf dem weg zwischen halaa und dem konsortium stützpunkt umher, auf rieeesen elekks, kann man net übersehen...die droppt ein questitem...da bekommst du quest und folgequest denk ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...falls es noch nicht genannt wurde... falls doch, entschuldige ich mich herzlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

..das war halt diejenige, dir mir noch gefehlt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

liebe grüße


----------



## Logeras (2. Juli 2009)

Wenn man Ruf farmt bei den Netherschwingen gibt es noch Quest glaub ab Respektvoll für Nagrand.


----------

